# AW Legends of the Quarter Mile Race Set Review



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Just got the review posted. You can check out the details here:

AW Legends of the Quarter Mile Review

-Paul


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Cool write up. But I can't forget the other half of the equation. Jungle Pam also


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what a hot tamale


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Super hot and knew her stuff about Jim's Funny cars!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I went through the box, like 4 times....no Jungle Pam
Major Bummer.

-Paul


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

need the larger box!
LOL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well ...I spotted Jungle Pam Hardy at an HO Dragstrip last year.....


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

There's a correction in the review. The sticker set I received was pre-production substitute and not what comes in the set. The new sticker art is now posted in the review and is more set to the period of the 70's.

-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

pshoe64 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> There's a correction in the review. The sticker set I received was pre-production substitute and not what comes in the set. The new sticker art is now posted in the review and is more set to the period of the 70's.
> 
> -Paul


WOW- the New(correct) sticker sheet has a "US 30" Dragstrip" logo, which was a Real Dragstrip located near York Pa right off US Highway 30 ! 
PS- although the Real Dragstrip was actually Called > "York US-30 Dragway"


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Although, there seems to also have been an AHRA Dragstrip called US30 located in Northwest Indiana-









Ok, here's a pic that may make you old guys smile, here's a more Recent pic of Jungle Pam at a York US-30 Reunion....


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Awsome review as usual Paul.

Thanks for doing what you do bud :thumbsup:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I actually raced at US 30 dragstrip in NW Indiana back in the early-to-mid '70's. Here is a link to a short article: http://www.dragzine.com/news/u-s-30-drag-strip-a-testament-to-glory-days-gone-past/

I remember the great radio ads for US 30, Byron Dragway, Union Grove, etc. I'll have to look those up now.....

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Here you go Bob.
I was lucky enough to live pretty close to the track and I had an older cousin that took me to the track a lot. Same era as this video, 1964. I saw most of these cars run. Especially Mr. Norms mopars and the ramchargers. Factory mopar race teams. If you want to build a thunderjet to look period correct, this film is a must see.
P.S. there is an add for the strip at about the midpoint of the film that would be blasting on W.L.S radio in Chicago.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Great video. I swear I seen an altered either Henry J or a Studabaker.

Plus I swear Jim Sgrig must have seen this at some time cause the rod he built me looks like that crazy stretched slammed yellow rail. Pic coming....


----------

